# Project Runway - Season Sweet 16



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I didn't see any post for this yet and I am ust wondering if anyone else is watching.  If so, what do you think?  Some changes this season...like showing some behind the scenes takes and the use of varied size models.  Also, the models are shown commenting on the styles they are wearing.  Interesting change up in my opinion.

And yes, they auffed the right designer IMO.  Thank goodness.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am watching and I really like the changes so far... I think there are some really interesting characters on the show, esp the Twins... ! I agree the right designer went home... 

I do wish they would stop showing so many spoiler promos... when they went to commercial right before the final elimination they showed a promo that showed one of the bottom 3 was still on the show the next week! Ugh... lol


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Whew, I was beginning to think I was the only one watching here.

West coast here and I start work so early that I cannot stay up till 9PM.  But it will be my Friday treat.

And I agree with you, it is an interesting cast.  Normally it takes me awhile to remember names, but I have the twins down...Shawn shaved, Claire hair.  Perfect.  Looking forward to episode 2...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought it was a good episode (episode 2), and I was in total agreement with the judge decisions.  Can't wait to hear what others think!

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to say the twins are aggravating and entertaining at the same time... I find myself rooting for the slightly older woman who also teaches. I'm drawing a blank on who actually went home last week, oh wait... I think I remember. LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I have to say the twins are aggravating and entertaining at the same time... I find myself rooting for the slightly older woman who also teaches. I'm drawing a blank on who actually went home last week, oh wait... I think I remember. LOL!


Indeed. 

Yes, I've been watching. Yes, the right two went home. I think shaved Shawn is going next unless she really steps up her game. On the other hand, the twins make good TV.

Nobody stands out for me, yet.

But I do like the different size models and the fact that they'll be changing them around. I also like their comments on the design.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

This is when I miss having cable. The only way I can watch is on a laptop or using my fire stick and if I have to pause and come back, which with two kids is often, I end up having issues. Going to do my best to catch up and post though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> This is when I miss having cable. The only way I can watch is on a laptop or using my fire stick and if I have to pause and come back, which with two kids is often, I end up having issues. Going to do my best to catch up and post though.


I watch it on Hulu Plus so no pause or rewind issues. When I used to watch it on the Lifetime website, it was definitely a PITA.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I might have to restart my Hulu subscription then. Was able to watch the first two episodes tonight, I feel like everyone is nicer this time around, it could just be me though. So far I've agreed with who went home, though Shawn was annoying me. I love the new format, the different sized models and the behind the scenes stuff. Looking forward to this season.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I watch it on Hulu Plus so no pause or rewind issues. When I used to watch it on the Lifetime website, it was definitely a PITA.


Oh good to know. I do find the channel apps on my Roku are very wonky. I didn't realize that Hulu has the new season!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Oh good to know. I do find the channel apps on my Roku are very wonky. I didn't realize that Hulu has the new season!


I find I'm watching Hulu more than I watch Netflix.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Oh good to know. I do find the channel apps on my Roku are very wonky. I didn't realize that Hulu has the new season!


My apologies. Hulu only has through Season 14. I'm watching the Lifetime channel on my TV through my Roku. Since it's on my TV and not my computer, I confused the two. There are a lot of commercials, but the quality is very good.

Anyway, I just watched the current episode. Some amazing work this season.

I didn't love the winning look, but I can see why the judges did.

Of the bottom two, again, I understand why they saved the one that they did, but that look was indescribably awful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My apologies. Hulu only has through Season 14. I'm watching the Lifetime channel on my TV through my Roku. Since it's on my TV and not my computer, I confused the two. There are a lot of commercials, but the quality is very good.
> 
> Anyway, I just watched the current episode. Some amazing work this season.
> 
> ...


Agree completely.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I agree with a lot of the opinions above.  The twins are entertaining but a hot mess x 2.  Though, I really liked the winning look.  Not that it is something I would wear but I could see wearing a revised version of it.  But I have always felt like that about most of the designs (past and present).  

I like that the designers are pretty nice (for the most part) and they are a pretty talented group.  I have been enjoying this season and the plus sized models have been far better than I thought.  It challenges the designers to create great looks for women other than the rail thin models.  And a lot of them have done a good job.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm liking this season a lot, even though this weeks winner I just don't find


Spoiler



his


clothes appealing. That seems to always happen though, the judges love someone that I don't, at least


Spoiler



he's


a really nice


Spoiler



guy


.


Spoiler



Glad they didn't send home the one dude, didn't like his dress, but his wife is pregnant so I want him to do well for some reason lol


 Twins are really starting to annoy me and I wonder how much of that is editing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sleepwear for Heidi Klum. They did really well. The bottom three were really a mess, but everyone else came through. As soon as I saw the winning look come down the runway, I said, "I want that." Even the ones that were just safe, I felt were contenders.

The right person went home. It was like


Spoiler



he


didn't even care.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I can see a problem developing with the twins. They work too much with each other, they tried to work apart on the first episode, but with each one they're more and more in each other's business. It's clearly starting to annoy other designers.

OMG at Aaron's pants on the runway, can't believe he wore that.

Really liked the winner's look. Glad


Spoiler



Shawn's


look didn't win, even though it was nice. Loved


Spoiler



Kintara's


look too.



Spoiler



I wonder if the guy that was booted just wanted to get back to his wife and new baby?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> I can see a problem developing with the twins. They work too much with each other, they tried to work apart on the first episode, but with each one they're more and more in each other's business. It's clearly starting to annoy other designers.
> 
> OMG at Aaron's pants on the runway, can't believe he wore that.
> 
> ...


I had that same thought about


Spoiler



the eliminated designer.



I'm glad Zach said something to Aaron. How embarrassing.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I really wanted last nights show to


Spoiler



be a double elimination... I wanted that twin to go home!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I really wanted last nights show to
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Indeed! 


Spoiler



Those twins drive me crazy, I can imagine how they must get on the other designer's nerves.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I lost Internet on Thursday and just got it back so I missed the show. I'll be watching this afternoon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Spoiler



How did Aaron even get on the show. I designed and sewed better doll dresses when I was eight.



I thought Brandon's dress was more, _Princess in hiding in a cottage in the woods_. He does have a unique point of view. Michael's dress made his model look like a queen. She felt like a queen, too. But was more of an _I *want *to be bad queen_. Kenya really did _19th century evil count/countess_. Fantastic. Not taking away from what the others did, but that was my favorite.

Didn't you feel like Heidi put Claire in her place when she just unceremoniously sent her off the runway? Oh, yes. I thoroughly enjoyed that moment.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I was also hoping for a


Spoiler



double elimination


, especially after


Spoiler



Claire's


attitude when


Spoiler



she


went back. Honey you deserved to be in the bottom and you deserve to be sent home.


Spoiler



Aaron


needed to go, I haven't sewn anything since 4H and I'm fairly certain I could have done a better job. I really, really wanted


Spoiler



Kenya


to win.


Spoiler



Her


look was perfect. I would have loved if


Spoiler



Michael


had won too,


Spoiler



his


model was stunning. I just don't get Brandon's looks. I couldn't figure out how his model would have been able to eat with what she was wearing. I guess as a model she doesn't eat, but it's just not a look I like.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

No real train wrecks this time around. They did street wear for the models to wear on their day off.

I'm glad Tim pointed out that


Spoiler



Claire sewed most of Shawn's pants.


 I wish he'd also pointed out that


Spoiler



Shawn's design was a combo of what she was wearing the day before and what her model was wearing the day before.



Totally agreed with the winner although I wish


Spoiler



Kenya would win a challenge because I really like her designs.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Did anyone check out American Beauty Star, after? .... kind of cringe worthy but couldn't not watch it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Did anyone check out American Beauty Star, after? .... kind of cringe worthy but couldn't not watch it!


Okay, I turned it on. I hope I don't regret it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, I turned it on. I hope I don't regret it.


It's trying too hard to emulate Project Runway down to the hostess with an accent.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally got to watch the episode, life has been busy. I liked the designer that got booted, I don't really like the term Lolita though so I hate that's what those clothes are called. Glad that the twins stuff was pointed out, and I thought it was funny how quick the judges were to demand the drama. I hope that something is done about them soon, though, it's getting ridiculous. I was fine with the winning look, didn't really love or hate anything this week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I absolutely loved the winning look. As soon as the show ended, they put it up for sale on the JCPenney website. Since I'm watching it a day late, by the time I got to the website, it was sold out in all sizes. And it was only $39.95. Well, it was probably too young for me anyway.



Spoiler



The twins were a team. They had the losing look and rightly so. But, we don't know yet which one went home. The judges split them up and made them do separate looks with the same fabric. But they won't tell us until next week. Claire had her hair in a regular ponytail and no makeup and she looked so much better.



I had an awful time with the feed tonight. No problem with the commercials, just the good stuff.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Watched yesterday's episode. I don't understand how


Spoiler



Claire


could send that top down the runway and not know it was horrible. Was she designing for two-face?


Spoiler



I also feel sorry for her because her sister relys on her so much, she looked exhausted.


 This was the first week that Brandon did something that I liked, that I might actually wear, so that was nice. Top teams definitely deserved to be there, bottom as well. That ending,


Spoiler



ugh, i want to know now! lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> Watched yesterday's episode. I don't understand how
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yeah, me too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just watched the challenge between the twins.


Spoiler



In a way, I think it was kind of cruel to pit them against each other when they are so very close to each other. The judges abdicated their responsibilities to make a decision and eliminate one of them.



Okay, drama over. Time to focus on the fashion.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just watched the challenge between the twins.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Did I say drama over? Boy, did I speak too soon. I don't even remember most of the designs.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did I say drama over? Boy, did I speak too soon. I don't even remember most of the designs.


I know, what a mess. One comment, I cannot stand women that gripe to everyone around them about a person but never says anything to that person. It drives me crazy and I tend to think less of the complainer.



Spoiler



I have to add that having studied art in college, artists always influence each other. That's why there are schools of art. The key is to have your own voice. And Claire's top was not exactly like Margarita's dress so she needs to get over it


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tripp said:


> I know, what a mess. One comment, I cannot stand women that gripe to everyone around them about a person but never says anything to that person. It drives me crazy and I tend to think less of the complainer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree. And didn't the judges say that


Spoiler



Claire had done a similar top before?


 I don't know how they are going to resolve this one.


Spoiler



Other designers walked off in the past and I seem to recall that one or two of them didn't return.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally got to watch, I actually felt bad for the twins after watching that. I guess the best one stayed on though.

Worst kind of drama, or one of the worst kinds.


Spoiler



Margarita just needs to get over it, the looks were not identical and like Tripp said artists are inspired by each other. The fact that Margarita with her griping and whining was able to influence somebody else to act is even more frustrating. Not a fan of Claire, but I hope Margarita gets booted off.



Edit to add more.

I was really liking this season because everyone was being nicer and the designs were really good and then it just slipped back into back stabbing and drama with this episode and i don't like it. Still going to watch, but I hope it gets resolved and we can return to the before.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think Claire's


Spoiler



top started out identical to Margarita's dress, but it evolved into something quite different. Margarita's pleats were at an angle and her's didn't have those cutouts. That being said, Claire's look was nice but not enough to win.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You may not want to look at this but it's one dress from each of the six collections shown at Fashion Week on September 8. None of the designers were identified but I picked out one I thought was Ayani and so did the author of the article.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/life/people/2017/09/08/project-runway-season-16-finalists-debut-collections-new-york-fashion-week/646875001/

I kind of shuddered at what I saw except for the last one.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Hmmm, my guesses are the last one is


Spoiler



Margaritta


, wonder if the first one is


Spoiler



Kenya


. Collection 2 I think is


Spoiler



the teacher, I can't remember her name.


 I agree with the author about collection 3. Collection 4 and 5 I think could be


Spoiler



either Brandon or Kentaro


.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The last one could be either


Spoiler



Margarita or maybe even Michael unless he walked off for good.


 The first one has a


Spoiler



peplum so probably Kenya.


 I think you're right about the second one being


Spoiler



Eva (the teacher).


 It's sometimes hard to tell the difference between


Spoiler



Brandon and Kentaro but I would expect them both to be in the top six.



The more I'm looking at them, I think


Spoiler



Brandon could be the second one. He was talking in a clip about a very tight pencil skirt.


 Now I'm thinking


Spoiler



#4 being Eva and #5 being Kentaro



I won't be able to watch tonight's show until tomorrow. Bummer.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Spoiler



So she had a ruler? I didn't realize a ruler was against the rules. Why did they wait so long to whine about it? Margarita and Michael back peddling so hard when they went back. Michael should have gone, after the way he acted and his look, I wish they'd booted him. Was not expecting that to happen with Claire. I hated having to listen to Michael and Margarita talk about how bad they felt. I didn't like Claire, but I felt like they were ganging up on her. Someone should have ratted her out as soon as they saw the tape measure and not waited until $25k was on the line, it made them look petty.


I had a hard time looking and listening to them during the rest of the episode after that.
Did not agree with either decision. Did not like this episode. At all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Spoiler



Apparently, she also pre-measured clothing in the apartment. They aren't even allowed to have pen or paper. There was something off about this whole thing. Reality or not?



I haven't seen the episode yet. I just read an article. They could have edited out the whole drama from last week and made a discreet announcement that


Spoiler



Claire had withdrawn from the competition, Batani returned and Brandon won. No one had to be humiliated.





Spoiler



Unless the whole season with the twins was a put up job. The exaggerated way they talked, the lipstick, Shawn's extreme dependence on her sister. Fishy.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

It was all done in poor taste and I disliked it.

On another note, I know it doesn't matter with what's going on, but I wonder what's going to happen to Project Runway Allstars. It's a Weinstein Company production and Georgina Chapman is Harvey Weinstein's spouse, though she's filed divorce papers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> It was all done in poor taste and I disliked it.
> 
> On another note, I know it doesn't matter with what's going on, but I wonder what's going to happen to Project Runway Allstars. It's a Weinstein Company production and Georgina Chapman is Harvey Weinstein's spouse, though she's filed divorce papers.


I saw a picture of the two of them together but I didn't know what was going on. Isn't Project Runway also a Weinstein Production?

All Stars should have been on long before this.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just found this article.

http://people.com/tv/georgina-chapman-return-project-runway-all-stars-following-split-harvey-weinstein/

Chapman is returning to AllStars and the new season has already been completed.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Didn't realize the new season of All Stars was already completed, I wonder who they got to join up this time?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This is quite an article about Chapman and Marchesa

https://www.inquisitr.com/4548086/can-project-runway-designer-judge-georgina-chapman-save-marchesa-now-shes-left-husband-harvey-weinstein/#utm_source=relatable&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=story_footer_1x3



Spoiler



Her designs are beautiful no matter what the article says about her success.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Her designs are beautiful. I hadn't read about how her company came to be before, she certainly seemed to benefit from his connections. It's also hard to believe she was unaware of what he was doing. I don't plan on boycotting PR All Stars because she's on it but I'm curious to see if she'll continue to be a judge.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking forward to All-Stars. Did I miss a season of PR Junior?

Very good unconventional/Lexus challenge.


Spoiler



If Ayani keeps this up, she has a very good shot at winning.



I thought that


Spoiler



Kentaro's look was worse than Michael's but he is a judges favorite. Sorry to see Michael go but he


 did get to show at Fashion Week.

We haven't seen a Tim Gunn Save, but I guess it's too late in the competition for that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lifetime has locked me out of *all *this season's episodes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Lifetime has locked me out of *all *this season's episodes.


 

Are you watching it online, Gertie? Can you clear your cookies?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you watching it online, Gertie? Can you clear your cookies?
> 
> Betsy


I was watching on the Lifetime channel with the Roku. Now, Lifetime wants me to sign in with my provider and, of course, I don't have one. Piffle!


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

They've done the same thing for me. I can't finish out the season unless I want to spend $25 at Amazon and buy the season. I guess I could buy the episodes I'm missing, but that doesn't make sense. I don't really want to own it though, not really something I would rewatch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> They've done the same thing for me. I can't finish out the season unless I want to spend $25 at Amazon and buy the season. I guess I could buy the episodes I'm missing, but that doesn't make sense. I don't really want to own it though, not really something I would rewatch.


When the list of providers comes up, I click on Hulu. Then Hulu tells me I can have real time TV for only $39.99 a month. No thanks. This is why I cut the cord. What gets me is I was watching on Lifetime WITH COMMERCIALS. Wasn't that enough for them?

I don't mind being a season or even two behind. There is plenty of things to watch. If I'm going to spend any more money on TV, it will be $4.95 on Acorn TV.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

So, according to the bloggers,


Spoiler



Brandon won, Margarita was eliminated and Tim saved her.



So, here are the looks.

http://tvline.com/gallery/project-runway-looks-season-16-week-11/#!1/project-runway-611-ayana/

I think Brandon stole his look from The Handmaid's Tale. I really liked Kenya's but part of that was Liris as her model. Liris makes just about anything look fantastic.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the update. They had Brandon picked out from the beginning I feel. Oh well, I'll watch when it's uploaded on a streaming service.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Not much of an update this week. Loved Ayana's look. Brandon and Kentaro did the same old thing. No winner and no one was eliminated. Honestly, this has been such a blah season, I don't mind not being able to see it.

It'll probably show up on HULU in 2019. I guess we won't be able to see All-Stars or Junior until then either.


----------

